# Z scale questions



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

Ive got a 3x5 N scale layout now and have been contemplating tearing it apart because since I have joined this forum I have got new inspiration to do something else mine just isnt good enough and its still no where near complete. My main question is would it be worth the time and effort to tear it all apart and do it in Z scale? Being so small doesnt bother me. How much "stuff" could I get into a 3x5 layout? Then off the side to make the whole setup L shaped I have a roughly a 24x15 so I have a little room to play with specially since it would be Z scale. Im terrible at coming up with layout plans for my track but would like to run 2-3 tracks most of the way around the whole layout, I want to have a train yard maybe some industrial settings and I really like scenery. 

How hard is it to find materials and buildings etc in Z scale? Where can I find pre made layout plans for free? Or someone Local to southern WV to come help me lol. 

Suggestions are much appreciated!


----------



## SwiCago (Aug 14, 2013)

Noch makes lots of Z-scale buildings and accessories. Ebay and Amazon.de are great sources for Noch products. And yes amazon in Germany will ship the the US, w/o charging any more for shipping, then they would from shipping within the US.

For great layout ideas, just google z-scale layouts and then click images. That should give you lots of ideas.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

I just searched a little on eBay and Jesus there's a huge price difference I couldn't find any locomotives for less then 100$ buildings and everything are alot more expensive then N scale


----------



## SwiCago (Aug 14, 2013)

Shhhhhhh...don't say that out loud, my wife may hear how much this hobby really costs  -jk ....with well over 40 engines, I have a lot of cash tied up in this hobby.
You pay a premium when the scale drops by another 30% and you still want it to look realistic. But hey a 4' by 4' layout in Z is nearly the equivalent of a 16' by 16' HO scale. So it has it advantages and disadvantages. 

Now you think Z-scale is pricey, wait till you see the price tag on 1.6" scale..LOL
I am in the planning phase on a setup right now...when it is all said and done, I'll be about 30 deep for that setup come Spring. But at least I can ride that one


----------



## SwiCago (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh BTW...ebay.de has better prices and lots of sellers will ship to the US...Z-line is your source for US models and Marklin for EU and US models...but yeah, there isn't much under $100..sometimes you get lucky in an auction though.


----------



## davidadelp (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah 30k I could do alot with that besides trains lol it would be cool though. It may be looking like I'm going to stick with N scale just for money restraint issues plus I've got alot if n scale stuff now


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Is the 24x15 feet? if so you have plenty of room for an N-scale(or several larger scales) layout. If your talking 24x15 inches; that's a very restricted space even for Z-scale.
You don't have to design your own track plan. If you prefer a ready made plan there are several books of them available. "One hundred and one track plans" is just that, and the plans can be adapted to any of the common model scales using directions in the book.
This book is available at [email protected] or your local train store.
Another book I highly recommend is "Beginner's guide to N-scale model railroading", from the same source. This one has few track plans but lots of useful info on locomotives, cars scenery, wiring, bench work,Etc.
From your message I guess you plan on a (toy) "train setup" type layout with lots of loops and plenty of trains/accessories moving. With the young kids you mentioned; that is likely what they would enjoy.
Nothing wrong with that approach. One of the nice things about this hobby is that there are as many ways to enjoy it as there are participants. Scale model railroading is a bit different, as the object is to duplicate, as nearly as possible, the look and ultimately operations of a real full-sized railroad.(called a prototype) The only reason I point this out, is that the available space would be used quite differently depending on which approach you prefer. Rather than trying to get "as much stuff" as possible into a given space; a model railroader would put in only the "stuff" that the prototype had in the small section we are modeling.
Again, there is no one "right" way to do it. Whatever makes you and the family happy, is the right way for you! Enjoy.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Be sure to check the March 2015 issue of Model Railroader...there's a good article on a Z layout that a guy built, and then added on to.


----------



## vna (May 22, 2015)

I just finished a 2' by 4' layout and it is just fine, now I need buildings and some landscaping! I like z scale for its minimalist size and yet full enjoyment of model railroading!


----------

